# Best training knives



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi guys, I want to get some more training knives for when I get back into training regularly and I'd like to ask a few questions to the knife bros here.

1. do you suggest having more fixed blade trainers or folder blade trainers?  The reason for this question is that if you train with a folder trainer, it may not function just like your actual folding knife, so training for quick draw may be different.  Obviously training with a fixed blade would theoretically only develop your ability with a fixed blade, which some places don't allow you to carry.  I would appreciate your pros and cons.
2. when it comes to folding knives, do you suggest getting actual trainer knives, or is the "buy a cheap knife and grind off the edge" a legitimate idea?
3. what website, if any, do you suggest ordering from?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 16, 2015)

Most of my trainers are for folders, though I certainly have trainers for larger knives as well.
I use an Emerson knife as an EDC so I want a waved folding knife as a trainer, the official Emerson knives are something like $150 so I never got one.  But Emerson started collaborating with Kershaw last year and started producing a very inexpensive trainer.  
http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-6034T...986724&sr=8-1&keywords=kershaw+training+knife

At these prices, there is no value in making a trainer out of a cheap knife.

I also really like the Sharkee knives for most training, and they are what my group uses as a sparring knife:  These are the first training knives that I recommend that new students pick up.
Tactical Open Folder


----------



## Mephisto (Oct 16, 2015)

I recommend having a few different trainers for different purposes. A trainer made but the company that manufactures your EDC is best if you want the most realism/prep, but they can be costly and metal trainers can be hampering to some attribute building drills. I like larger trainers for espada y daga drills where there's lots of stick on blade contact, this saves your hand from repeat impacts. Small fixed trainers are usually cheap and do fine for drills where you're not training deployment, and also make good loaners. Light or soft blades are good for some forms sparring training, but you don't want to get too comfortable with taking hits.


----------



## Buka (Oct 16, 2015)

I've used Nok training knives for years now. Matter of fact, I got a couple more last year from Brian R. VanCise, right here on MT.

I have a whole bag of various trainers, but really only like the Noks.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 27, 2015)

Blindside said:


> Most of my trainers are for folders, though I certainly have trainers for larger knives as well.
> I use an Emerson knife as an EDC so I want a waved folding knife as a trainer, the official Emerson knives are something like $150 so I never got one.  But Emerson started collaborating with Kershaw last year and started producing a very inexpensive trainer.
> http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-6034T...986724&sr=8-1&keywords=kershaw+training+knife
> 
> ...



The Emerson wave design is very interesting.  The Fox 599 Karambit has it as well and were it not for my humble part time salary I would own one of them.  Also, the link to the Sharkee website offers something called "virtualblade" but I can't find anything on their website that tells me what that is.  Any idea?



Buka said:


> I've used Nok training knives for years now. Matter of fact, I got a couple more last year from Brian R. VanCise, right here on MT.
> 
> I have a whole bag of various trainers, but really only like the Noks.



I do like the selection of their website, but what specifically do you like about Noks?

I have two wooden knives and a short sabre/wakizashi from a Renaissance Festival company called HollowEarth.  They make heavy contact wooden swords and knives, as well as spears, axes, and halberds.  The company is very much designed with full contact fighting in mind.  They're very good quality and I've used them a couple of times.  The problem with them is that they're a traveling business that is based in the Midwest so I can't very easily purchase from them unless I hold onto my money until next summer.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 27, 2015)

For training knives Nok Knives have become the go to training knives for most serious martial practitioner's.

Here is a post on my blog with video's:

The Instinctive Edge


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 28, 2015)

Sapphire said:


> I do like the selection of their website, but what specifically do you like about Noks?


I tried out the Nok training knives at Brian's seminar a few weeks ago and was quite impressed. They're solid enough to practice realistic applications, but padded enough to drill with impact and not cause injury or serious bruising. They're also comfortable to hold and look good.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 28, 2015)

What makes the Nok so great is it is firm like a real knife so that works nicely for disarms.  You can also hit, push with it on your partners without bruising them unnecessarily which in what I do is very, very nice!


----------



## Argus (Oct 31, 2015)

Sapphire said:


> The Emerson wave design is very interesting.  The Fox 599 Karambit has it as well and were it not for my humble part time salary I would own one of them.  Also, the link to the Sharkee website offers something called "virtualblade" but I can't find anything on their website that tells me what that is.  Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always wondered if a wooden tanto and kodachi would work well for Espada y Daga practice, or if I'll get many a strange reaction out of fellow FMA practitioners / lots of unwanted Musashi references 

I've taken to making my own wooden trainers, though. I already enjoy wood working, so why not?


----------



## realg7 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sapphire said:


> The Emerson wave design is very interesting.  The Fox 599 Karambit has it as well and were it not for my humble part time salary I would own one of them.  Also, the link to the Sharkee website offers something called "virtualblade" but I can't find anything on their website that tells me what that is.  Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sapphire said:


> The Emerson wave design is very interesting.  The Fox 599 Karambit has it as well and were it not for my humble part time salary I would own one of them.  Also, the link to the Sharkee website offers something called "virtualblade" but I can't find anything on their website that tells me what that is.  Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kershaw has one on amazon with the wave feature for 35$ which is actually better than the 599 as I have both of them. Please watch this video to so you can understand why you don't want a 599 Karambit or the trainer








Sapphire said:


> Hi guys, I want to get some more training knives for when I get back into training regularly and I'd like to ask a few questions to the knife bros here.
> 
> 1. do you suggest having more fixed blade trainers or folder blade trainers?  The reason for this question is that if you train with a folder trainer, it may not function just like your actual folding knife, so training for quick draw may be different.  Obviously training with a fixed blade would theoretically only develop your ability with a fixed blade, which some places don't allow you to carry.  I would appreciate your pros and cons.
> 2. when it comes to folding knives, do you suggest getting actual trainer knives, or is the "buy a cheap knife and grind off the edge" a legitimate idea?
> 3. what website, if any, do you suggest ordering from?




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sapphire said:


> Hi guys, I want to get some more training knives for when I get back into training regularly and I'd like to ask a few questions to the knife bros here.
> 
> 1. do you suggest having more fixed blade trainers or folder blade trainers?  The reason for this question is that if you train with a folder trainer, it may not function just like your actual folding knife, so training for quick draw may be different.  Obviously training with a fixed blade would theoretically only develop your ability with a fixed blade, which some places don't allow you to carry.  I would appreciate your pros and cons.
> 2. when it comes to folding knives, do you suggest getting actual trainer knives, or is the "buy a cheap knife and grind off the edge" a legitimate idea?
> 3. what website, if any, do you suggest ordering from?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sapphire said:


> Hi guys, I want to get some more training knives for when I get back into training regularly and I'd like to ask a few questions to the knife bros here.
> 
> 1. do you suggest having more fixed blade trainers or folder blade trainers?  The reason for this question is that if you train with a folder trainer, it may not function just like your actual folding knife, so training for quick draw may be different.  Obviously training with a fixed blade would theoretically only develop your ability with a fixed blade, which some places don't allow you to carry.  I would appreciate your pros and cons.
> 2. when it comes to folding knives, do you suggest getting actual trainer knives, or is the "buy a cheap knife and grind off the edge" a legitimate idea?
> 3. what website, if any, do you suggest ordering from?


Cold steel trainers off eBay or Amazon are great. Also check out the real CQC version of the trainer kershaw makes.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2016)

If you're really banging with each other during knife training, I'd stay away from any hard trainers and go with the Nok.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Buka said:


> If you're really banging with each other during knife training, I'd stay away from any hard trainers and go with the Nok.


Those are great. I typically use cold steel trainers. 7-9 inch for both forward and reverse grip Kali training and yes sometimes we get rowdy. LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

